# like new men's Cabela's size 12 wading boots



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

$60 or best offer, pictures and details here http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=28305162&cat=189


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

I may be interested. PM sent.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

billybass23 said:


> I may be interested. PM sent.


Responded last night, PM me your number and we can arrange a time.


----------

